# Let's breed: Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia"



## Goliath (Sep 6, 2008)

Paired them up tonight, enjoy the pictures.

mike


----------



## syndicate (Sep 6, 2008)

nice pics Mike!best luck
-Chris


----------



## fartkowski (Sep 6, 2008)

Good luck Mike.
Keep us updated. Great species


----------



## patotxiki (Sep 6, 2008)

Goodluck !!....what size it has of body the female aproximately? Thanks


----------



## seanbond (Sep 6, 2008)

muy excellente senior!


----------



## Goliath (Sep 6, 2008)

patotxiki said:


> Goodluck !!....what size it has of body the female aproximately? Thanks



Thank you to everyone, I am hoping for the best.  He was making another sperm web this morning so I will try again tomorrow night.  The female is a little over 6 in leg span.

mike


----------



## Goliath (Sep 11, 2008)

I paired them up again last night and it went very well.  Here are some pictures.

Thanks,
mike


----------



## seanbond (Sep 12, 2008)

good luck!!


----------



## syndicate (Sep 12, 2008)

very nice Mike!ill be trying to pair up this species over the weekend :]


----------



## Harrod (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks good! I hope you're successful. :clap:


----------



## Goliath (Dec 6, 2008)

I found this today.

mike


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats Mike! Very attractive T.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 6, 2008)

Great job Mike!Still waiting on my female over here.Shes quite fat and seems to have done alot of webbing but I'm unsure if she will actually lay for me.
-Chris


----------



## Philth (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice Mike !  The mating pics are awesome.

Later, Tom


----------



## GoTerps (Dec 6, 2008)

Good job Mike!  I have a female I hoping will drop soon here too.

Eric


----------



## Singbluemymind (Dec 6, 2008)

great pics dude. way pretty spider, makes me want one


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 6, 2008)

bad-ass looking T's. good job.


----------



## Goliath (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I will keep you all updated on the progress.

mike


----------



## Robert Seliger (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats to your eggsac.

I also mated my Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia females,
and found this on 01. December 2008, from my largest female.













Hope that everything will work out fine, and also that the other females will build their eggsac´s.

Best regards.
Robert


----------



## Goliath (Jan 6, 2009)

Update:
I pulled the eggsac about a week ago.  There are some eggs that look good and some that don't.  The ones that did look good continued to develop and began hatching into eggs with legs last night.  I will try to get pictures later.

mike


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## EDED (Jan 6, 2009)

Mike, great job with breeding the species

how many good ones were you able to get?

best of luck rest of the way man


Chris, goodluck to you too!


----------



## Goliath (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Brian, it looks about 35 or so that made it to post embryo.  There were still a couple more hatching last night so the count maybe be slightly higher.  It was not a big sac and alot did not even develop.

mike


----------



## Inkognito2k (Jan 8, 2009)

Hiho,

Good luck with ur Eggsacks..

Heres is one of my mated females.. Hope i will get a Eggsack too 







Cheers,
Sven


----------



## syndicate (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice looking female there!Unfortunately my female molted out on me.Waiting for some more mature males over here.Should have some close to being ready.
Best luck with incubating yours Mike!Give me a call when you get a chance.
-Chris


----------



## Goliath (Jan 11, 2009)

Post embryo.  You can see in the right corner one of the postembryos feeding on an infertile egg.

mike


----------



## Robert Seliger (Jan 31, 2009)

Last year went bad, but finally i got luck.

Opened Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia eggsac.







Regards.
Robert


----------



## Inkognito2k (Jan 31, 2009)

Robert Seliger said:


> Last year went bad, but finally i got luck.
> 
> Opened Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia eggsac.
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch


----------



## Robert Seliger (Feb 7, 2009)

@ Inkognito2k:

Danke ;-)

Here we go.






Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia slings

Best regards.
Robert


----------

